
Limitless Worker Surveillance: From Pinkerton to Productivity Apps - hownottowrite
http://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=943123069103072093017099005099120030020017019079008048067086110089126115087095096126048032053025045113109023081118068114083121006035042052016064119113093087120097118028054016070124002100090105028117091031124088123066114007075025015024120119029006007127&EXT=pdf
======
walrus01
"The “devious defecator” case was one in which a group of employees alleged
that their employer had, under threat of dismissal, compelled them to produce
DNA samples which the employer then subjected to genetic testing to discover
the defecator who was leaving feces around the perimeter of the workplace. The
employees had alleged that the employer’s actions were a violation of GINA.
Although that case does not squarely fit into what GINA as an anti-
discrimination law was designed to do, privacy advocates were heartened by the
outcome of the case as, not only was this the first GINA case to be brought to
trial, it also resulted in a $2.25 million money award. As of this writing,
the case has yet to be overturned on appeal."

well, shit.

~~~
jondubois
$2.5 million, Nice! These guys probably made more money smearing feces on
walls than they made in their entire career doing actual work.

These guys are like professional shit smearers. Thought leaders in their
fields.

~~~
walrus01
Except... What if none of the people who were forcibly DNA tested were the
shit smearer?

------
RamshackleJ
today JIRA, tomorrow Orwellian nightmare

~~~
romanovcode
Better yet - JIRA + Standups where you need to tell what you did.

It's not like you can just filter the tickets by person for each single day...

------
peter303
A.I. workers wont play Pokemon or order Amazon on company time. Or will they?

